# Fetus Journal



## Fetusaurus Rex (Jan 29, 2010)

I haven been working through the 'Huge in a Hurry' book by Chad Waterbury for about a month now, 3 weeks of 'Get Ready' almost done with 'Get Big: Phase 1' tomorrow will be my last day, been doing 6 days a week instead of 3

started at around 178, now at 187

GOAL: 205

here is my 'before pic'







just took it, this is at 187lbs

I have some body fat to lose, dont fee like showing off belly lol

took a couple measurements too

left arm - 15"
right arm - 15 1/4"
belly - 39.5" 

only been on a good diet for the month Ive been doing the program so hope that helps a lot

wish me luck!


----------



## Curt James (Jan 31, 2010)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> I haven been working through the 'Huge in a Hurry' book by Chad Waterbury for about a month now(snip)
> 
> just took it, this is at 187lbs(snip)
> 
> ...



I'm 6'1" and about 205. The waist is hovering around 40". Arrrgh!

At age 15, it was 30". I dropped my weight down to 149 lbs. about two years ago by doing low cals (lost a lot of what little muscle I had) and double cardio sessions. The waist did get tight but the size never dipped back to the 15-year-old 30". I have narrow shoulders and wide hips. I'm the inverted triangle that bodybuilders cherish (cough).

Anyway, thank you for posting a near-40 waist measurement.

My arms measure 14 1/2", so that should give you a _relative-to-my-pitiful-existence_ self esteem boost. lol

Wishing you success in the gym and at the dinner table,_ mang.
_
*Edit:* Oh, I was working on Jason Ferruggia's program. He mentions Waterbury in his articles/on his site often enough. Good luck with Chad's program.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 31, 2010)

For Pete's sake, smile, man!

If you don't do well, I know where you live...


Good luck!


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Jan 31, 2010)

Curt James said:


> I'm 6'1" and about 205. The waist is hovering around 40". Arrrgh!
> 
> At age 15, it was 30". I dropped my weight down to 149 lbs. about two years ago by doing low cals (lost a lot of what little muscle I had) and double cardio sessions. The waist did get tight but the size never dipped back to the 15-year-old 30". I have narrow shoulders and wide hips. I'm the inverted triangle that bodybuilders cherish (cough).
> 
> ...



lol well my waist isnt anywhere near 40" hahah I need to take a waist measurement actually but I wear 32" jeans with a little room to spare, but I dont know how to take a proper belly measurement so I kind of pushed it out as far as possible to be fair lol and took the measurement at the naval

but with that being said, my previous diet was really bad, not only did I not eat good foods, I didnt eat often at all and my metabo had to be real slow, and on top of that my workouts weren't very good either, I just kind of went through the motions, skipped the legs (cause I have a smith machine and knew better than to try squats using it's fixed position), but I did a complete 180 and kicked it into gear...

Now I have never been overweight in my life, in fact as a Freshman in high school wrestling I cut from around 125ish down to 103, but I was barely 5 foot then, was always a real small kid growing up...

Thanks for the words and encouragement sir! Doms has been helping me out a lot too so I owe him a lot of credit for answering all of my annoying newb questions hahah


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 1, 2010)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> lol well my waist isnt anywhere near 40" hahah I need to take a waist measurement actually but I wear 32" jeans with a little room to spare, but I dont know how to take a proper belly measurement so I kind of pushed it out as far as possible to be fair lol and took the measurement at the naval



Jesus Christ man, you almost gave me a heart attack.  I looked at that pic and heard you saying you had a 40" stomach, no freaking way!  Even 32" seems big looking at your pic.  Don't push it out on purpose, just stand relaxed and measure at your belt line, that's your waist.  For the best accuracy, have a friend do it while your arms are hanginging straight down at your sides.

But also, don't get hung up on that measurement if you're trying to gain.  Eat everything in sight, worry about cutting later.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Feb 1, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> Jesus Christ man, you almost gave me a heart attack.  I looked at that pic and heard you saying you had a 40" stomach, no freaking way!  Even 32" seems big looking at your pic.  Don't push it out on purpose, just stand relaxed and measure at your belt line, that's your waist.  For the best accuracy, have a friend do it while your arms are hanginging straight down at your sides.
> 
> But also, don't get hung up on that measurement if you're trying to gain.  Eat everything in sight, worry about cutting later.



Thanks man, I guess I was wrong when I said I was on my last day of the Get Big Phase 1, I have like 5 weeks to go hahah, was a little confused by the book, but I finished my first week of it 

damn, more high pulls! hahah


----------

